# sex in car?



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

This is a very simple question. 

Anyone has done it in the car? I am not talking about your high school days. I am talking about with your spouse (and beyond high school days, I guess...)

If so, where and how did you manage to do it safely? I mean not being mugged or thrown in a place to get mug shots.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

So not everyone does this.

I have in a car many times, just make sure it's secluded.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

I have trying to get my wife to get a little more spirited and adventurous in our sex life. We never have had sex in a car but its on the bucket list.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I did it quite a bit when I was younger, usually in a dark remote parking lot. I've done it at a campground in a van. With hubby we fooled around one night on the street outside a bar but didn't have sex because we were too afraid of getting arrested!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

This is when living in Indiana comes in handy. My oldest child (28) was conceived in a car, especially interesting when you realize I am 6'1" and weigh 250 lbs and the car was a Chevette. Sometimes those corn fields come in handy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

In the back of our SUV, yes. On a car seat, no. ON the car, yes.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Sometimes those corn fields come in handy.

Why does Big Bang Theory come to mind???


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Only before we had our children. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

gees, I cannot imagine any "secluded" parking lot. There are too many bad people out there. 

Campground seems like a good idea. But then I would probably prefer the tent...

ON the car is another idea, but again *where* is the problem. I would not do this in our garage, the bedroom seems more comfy. 

Sorry, no cornfield in Southern Cal here. 

On the other hand, I started looking into Drive-In theatres.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

in my truck a few months ago in our driveway.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

We have had sex in a car while moving...mind you I'm not recommending it but we were young and foolish.

The best sex we ever had was in a small car in a parked in a construction site. It was after a long separation and no where else to go. We both had multiples in a short period of time. 

Passion can conquer most space limitations


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I can't even count how many times we have done that. It started in high school (that is how she got pregnant and we got married...but that is another story) and we have done it many times since. The last time was last summer behind our house in the vacant lot that we park in. We christen every new car that way.:smthumbup:

Just need to find a secluded spot...we have never been caught, well...not in a car anyway.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

It's one of my unfulfilled fantasies on the bucket list. Wifey did it a lot with previous bf's in cars and vans, but never with me. One of my annoyances to be polite about it.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

When H and were dating my xterra was the sex truck LOL. We have done it in a parking garage on one of the top levels, in a secluded street in the dark, at the drive in, at the park, in front of my parents house, at countless best buy parking lots, in the industrial areas on weekends when it's mostly empty, and lastly in the car driver's seat while driving( yes I know it was dangerous but in our defense it was a long stretch of straight smooth empty road.

The majority of that we have done after we got married.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

jennifer1986 said:


> Sorry, no cornfield in Southern Cal here.


But plenty of mountains, go up to big bear.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

In a rest stop about a year ago. We were both feeling the "itch" and just pulled over and went to it. We also have very dark window tint on her SUV.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

My H has but not with me. 
But probably in my car, which I traded in. LOL. 
It would have been better if he had remembered to put the seats back in place and use tape to remove the hair of his lady friends, but maybe that was the point. 
Floats his boat I guess but I'm not into cars.
In my younger years it was different, I left my footprint on the window of my boyfriend's dad's truck. Where I live, these things show up any time there is a freeze or inside fog/moisture. 
But that kind of behavior at the time was expected of the young people in my town, so in the spirit of transparency and joking around, it wasn't as out of line as it might seem.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

Right, tinted windows would help. 

I have a wagon...the backseats come down, and we are both petite. 

Mountains, hmmmm, that's a long drive, but something to consider. Perhaps I can tell him let's just go up to see some snow then surprise him. 

However, need an excuse to say the kid should not come....


----------



## The Chimp (Feb 14, 2012)

My wife says it isn't ladylike, and I should be ashamed of even thinking about it...


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Sex in a car can be awesome ...

... but it can also be awkward. Manual transmissions and front seats are most difficult - back seats are better - and if you have a van or SUV, the floor in the very back works great - as long as it's flat.

And it works in your own garage or off on some beaten pathway late at night.

Every new vehicle should be 'christened' - as least that is my H's philosophy - maybe that's why he insists on new and not used.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

We once parked his car in a little field; of course we had to leave the city and drive to the boonies.

We just moved the front seats and got in the back. It was the first time I ever swallowed.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> It was the first time I ever swallowed.


LOL
electric windows, eh?


----------



## JimDaddy (Feb 18, 2012)

Funny, I came upon this forum quite by accident...had to register, because this is priceless.

Last time for us in car, was in our MINIVAN back in Nov. Tinted windows, pulled over in a roadside park. I got out to see if you could see in first! LOL...Then it was put the middle seat down and go to town! 

This after being together for 24 years, married 17! 

We are still looking to "break in" the Passat that we got last year!

:smthumbup:


----------



## The Chimp (Feb 14, 2012)

olivez said:


> Maybe she likes cuddling in the car at least , that is how we did it and then during cuddling i sit on his lap etc for fun.


She doesn't like cuddling ANYWHERE


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i have at the lake by my house in the back of a van.
had to take her to get mexican food and margaritas first.

also got a bj driving down the highway on our way to the mountains.
looked over in the next lane and an old man was watching with the most disgusted look on his face. lmfao.
i just smiled at him, gave a little wave and let her continue


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Hoosier said:


> This is when living in Indiana comes in handy. My oldest child (28) was conceived in a car, especially interesting when you realize I am 6'1" and weigh 250 lbs and the car was a Chevette. Sometimes those corn fields come in handy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dude. She said IN a car not ON a car!!! I'm 5'9" and I can't imagine having sex in a chevette. 

To answer the question though. Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

tacoma said:


> in my truck a few months ago in our driveway.


Oh and because Homemakers footprint story reminded me of it.

A couple of days after we did it in my truck in the driveway we were going somewhere and my wife was sitting in the passenger seat.

She notices a small female footprint on the wind shield and starts giving me **** about "Who has been in your truck?" and for the life of me I don`t know why I didn`t realize it was her footprint from the escapade days before.

The only two women ever in my truck were my wife and daughter.

She was getting pissed off about her own footprint.

I informed her later and she was pretty humble.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

sigma1299 said:


> Dude. She said IN a car not ON a car!!! I'm 5'9" and I can't imagine having sex in a chevette.
> 
> To answer the question though. Oh yeah!!!!


My husband is 6'3" and I am 5'9 1/2 and we had sex in a Mazda MX-5 (the former Mazda Miata), a two seater convertible with manual transmission and no backseat. It worked.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> My husband is 6'3" and I am 5'9 1/2 and we had sex in a Mazda MX-5 (the former Mazda Miata), a two seater convertible with manual transmission and no backseat. It worked.


Necessity is the mother of invention. Flexibility helps to.

If y'all have kids they must be midgets.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> also got a bj driving down the highway on our way to the mountains.
> looked over in the next lane and an old man was watching with the most disgusted look on his face. lmfao.
> i just smiled at him, gave a little wave and let her continue


My H loves road head LOL. The smallest car we have ever had any form of sex in was a Toyota MR-2 that was mostly oral and the occasional hand job.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Oh and because Homemakers footprint story reminded me of it.
> 
> A couple of days after we did it in my truck in the driveway we were going somewhere and my wife was sitting in the passenger seat.
> 
> ...


LOL. It wasn't me! I can account for myself.
Although I am 5'2" 100 pounds and can find myself around in tight spaces, I have big feet.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

The Chimp said:


> My wife says it isn't ladylike, and I should be ashamed of even thinking about it...


Well, in a DRESS, everything you do is ladylike.
:rofl:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah. Just slow down a bit throw some change at the tollbooth and keep going.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Yeah. Just slow down a bit throw some change at the tollbooth and keep going.




Runs, that's sad. The tollbooth lady here told me that she loves me! (What happened is that one night I was behind a car and it had some of her family in it and as they drove away she leaned out of the booth and I could hear her yell 'I love you too!' so when I pulled up I said to her, I heard that! No love on the job. Or something to that effect. And she said, Oh, but I love you too! Now when I go through we say I love you and I love you too. We're both middle aged ladies but it's funny, and cute. I get love at the toll booth. Here I can't just throw the change and keep going. There is always some courtesy chat involved especially the old guys and the grannies who really shouldn't have to have those jobs that late at night, or at all, unless of course they want to...usually they don't...


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Sigma: It was in the car! The Chevette front seat layer back completely to touch the back seat. Simply lay it back completely have your partner hop on. Wham Bam we got us a baby girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Hoosier said:


> Simply lay it back completely have your partner hop on. Wham Bam we got us a baby girl.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> There is always some courtesy chat involved especially the old guys and the grannies who really shouldn't have to have those jobs that late at night, or at all, unless of course they want to...usually they don't...


Our new toll system has no booths at all. They snap a picture of your car and mail you a bill. I can imagine all the hilarity if they ever snap the inside the of the car and you were "With that dirty ***** Imma kill bof you."


----------

